# Zippos and Cigars?



## chasingstanley

I know this is Taboo but is it really that bad to use a Zippo Lighter to light stogies??


----------



## thebayratt

Have you ever lit one with a zippo and tasted it, then lit one with a butane torch?? You can tell the difference!

When I smoked cigs I used a Zippo alot, a Bic was a tottally different taste.

*Lighter fluid tastes bad in my opinion!*


----------



## bazookajoe

It isn't bad if it doesn't bother you. Some people can taste it just like some people can taste lighter fluid when used to light a charcoal barbecue.

I like everything about Zippo's except for the smell of the fuel so I bought a soft flame butane insert. Same flint wheel to light it and adjustable soft flame, just no smell.


----------



## Habanolover

I will use one but I always let it burn for about 15 seconds before lighting the cigar. I have never noticed the taste of the fluid when I do this. I have tasted it when I didn't let it burn first.


----------



## Krish the Fish

I usually have my Xtend on me whenever I'm smoking cigars, but a buddy of mine at the B&M said he always uses his (lighter fluid) Zippo to light his cigars with no taste. I was intrigued, and being a man of science, I decided to try it for myself. I usually light my cigars with a soft flame if available, so I figured this wouldn't be much different.

I couldn't taste a difference at all. I know everyone says they can, but to me, it tasted the same as a butane soft flame lighting my stick. So I've been converted... not quite to using my Zippo every time I light a cigar, but I will use it if I don't have another soft flame (or matches) to do the initial light.


----------



## bazookajoe

Could be that those who puff while lighting draw in the flame and accompanying smell/taste while those who toast the foot (and some, like me, purge before drawing in) don't get any of that.


----------



## loki993

Dont know, all I know is that I love my zippos and would love to be able to kight my cigars with mine. I really need to get that soft flame insert for mine. I have heard that if you get the Zippo brand fluid its low odor and if you let it burn a bit you cant tell, but I havent realy tried it.

Also another advantage of the butane is that it doesnt dry out on you.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I have found even the few times I have noticed a fuel taste lighting a cigar with my zippo it only lasted a puff or two. I use the Zippo because it is more reliable than the torch lighters I have had in the past.


----------



## gahdzila

Vector Thunderbird inserts.

I have a pipe one and it's great. They make a "normal" zippo soft flame butane insert, a pipe insert, and also a butane torch insert.


----------



## Rosie

A Zippo isn't the ideal tool for lighting a cigar, but it can be done without too much of a problem. First, as mentioned earlier, let it burn for a bit before lighting. This burns off any excess fuel that may be hanging around near the wick. Second, NEVER touch the cigar with the flame. Let the heat light the cigar, not the flame.

I normally use a torch, but I always carry a Zippo as a backup. There are times when a butane lighter, even a soft flame, simply won't light. Extreme cold and high altitude are two examples. Not to mention that torch lighters tend to be finicky at times. With a Zippo, as long as it has fuel, a flint, and a wick, it WILL light.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## bent-1

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I have found even the few times I have noticed a fuel taste lighting a cigar with my zippo it only lasted a puff or two. I use the Zippo because it is more reliable than the torch lighters I have had in the past.


I use standard Zippo's as well as a Ronson JetLite with the new improved alcohol based fuel and notice no taste influence. The Jetlite is nice for toasting or touch-ups, but the first light sometimes I want a soft flame, and prefer either a match or standard Zippo. Over time, they've both proven utterly reliable. So far, the Jetlite has been good, going on 6 weeks.


----------



## z0diac

bent-1 said:


> I use standard Zippo's as well as a Ronson JetLite with the new improved alcohol based fuel and notice no taste influence. The Jetlite is nice for toasting or touch-ups, but the first light sometimes I want a soft flame, and prefer either a match or standard Zippo. Over time, they've both proven utterly reliable. So far, the Jetlite has been good, going on 6 weeks.


I started a thread awhile back about liquid fuel lighters with cigars, so I'll put my 0.02 in here on this one.

I forgot my butane lighter while heading out in the truck, and decided to just light it with my zippo that I keep in the center console. I was really scared of destroying a $8 stick, but did it anyway. To my amazement I didn't see what all the hype was about. Didn't taste any different to me.

Then again, there's people who only use butane and cringe when they see/hear about someone using a liquid fuel.

But those same people are cringed upon when the "wood match only" people see them using their butane lighters.

So I throw all that hoo-haw out the window. If your stogie tastes good the way you're lighting it, then you're lighting it the proper way. :flame:


----------

